# Johaness Ockeghem one of my favorite composer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont know for you but for me he is the greatest or one of the greatest of renaissance his music marvelleous.Back than when i started lisening to ockeghem i was a tad disapointed it was his missa l'homme arme and i was not impressed like i would be whit Josquin but when i heard his missa prolationum, i was like woaw that something is requiem was interresting.

But when i heard on Brilliant missa de plus en plus it spark an interrest in knowing the personna that is ockeghem, a giant of polyphonie.What about his song , hmm there the greatest among song writer of his era ''ma maitresse''.Than i heard the graindelavoix cd i was blown away surrealist experience.

_anecdote i had an infraction warning today i feel sorry for that but im not on my knees these people are or where poison.I pigeon hole all the french in the same category it's because i had very bad experience whit em so far, so these intolerant neighbors drove me mad, christ try to understand,
even my other neighbors took my side, i was hoping my new neighbor would be ockay but they
were worst thn my ancient neighbor, so eventually i snap in pure hatred from the heart, i was nice to them when they ask me were is the closet restaurant or whatver i was nice tto them i show them respect, i said to my father and mother they look nice, but would only look nice on surface eventually i would see there human nature, control freak, dominator, easy on calling the cops for nothing.I was traumatized, when the bells ring at 6:40 p.m a saturday night seeing to police mans barking at me order, stay in the light can you open the light when we can see you i had only a towel on my back, so i ask can i put clothes on they responded make it quick permission granted(yah no kidding im almost naked, they would follow me inside, one look like a bad cop and the other an idiot the good cop said to me eventually we dont whant to hear your music ever we can move in anytime of day, even at a minimun volume, so i said to him ockay i wont lisen to music anymore depress, than the dump guy said in a crude way yeah that a good idea, i can't beleive it how insulting this were, when the police man left i heard the neighbor laught trought wall like hey we show that darn quebecer we own him.

I was so angry until an anonymous neighbor i dont know who but i think i know give them hell, this person probably told them next time you call the cops on him for nothing i sue you or something for harrassement, some people appreciated me were i live and these people were not please i had sutch harsh treatmens.

Im not a hater , i have a friend that is half french half spanish third algerian, he did not judge me and fully understand probably otherwise i would have been flush from his facebook.Every nation has is fair share of morrons,perhaps i was unfair, but i was in shock i had panic attack , when you see police men at your doors you fear getting arrested or beat up police here is brutal espacially if your poor they have no respect for you and treat you like garbage if your rich it's different.

So my excuse to the french that dont deserve hatred , your off the hook , but the utter slime that harrassed me 3 time in two weeks that was like a bit too mutch and extreme... for me.I acknowledge he has right for peacee but i acknowledge i have rights to and they wwere abusive toward me in a rude unpolited way... so am i forgiven by the oligarch of TC now.

After everything is fully explain...i done my best effort has a gentelmen_


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The thing about Ockegehem, at least in the masses, is, he didn't repeat himself. He consistently knocks me out.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello mister Manxfeeder praise the lord for ockeghem, and the following of what happen to me the intolerant neighbor, when they sent police mens at 6:40 p.m for no noticable noise ,people were outragee and there were like 20 person in front of my house talking to my parents living downstair, and since two days you dont hear them, in facts they left town or something , they acted like jerk guess what people did notice, my italian neighbor gino is loud when he talk so this is funny he said hmm what there problem your son ockay to my parents everyone were outrage about '' les français'' nasty behavior, deprofundis 1 la france 0
hehehehe im so laughting now!!!


----------

